# Starting point 1st Aquascape



## Greenfinger2 (3 Oct 2013)

Hello All, This is my first Aquascape  started in march 2013 DSM Tank size 24"x15"x15" 100Lt 
Substrate Tropica plant with black sand and gravel 
Lights Crompton Energy saving lamps 6500k 25w x4 
Filter Aqua pro 750 Lt per hour + one power head  
Co2 DIY yeast Well when I flood 
Plants on DW Java fern +Anubias And some willow moss These are growing on in my larger tank 
Other plants HC- Cuba Crpt  Pava- Hydrocotyle -Trip Lilaeopsis -brasil For the back RH side Thinking about Eleocharis Sp ??
Well its been a long DSM 7 months so far. But plants doing well will be flooding soon.I has some help from members on another forum with the design of this scape Well it took me 7 months to find you all at UKAPS Sorry  Well some pics From the start To where I am today


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Oct 2013)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Oct 2013)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Oct 2013)




----------



## Martin in Holland (3 Oct 2013)

What kind of soil are you using?.....looks like normal potting soil...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Oct 2013)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Oct 2013)




----------



## Samuran (3 Oct 2013)

Doesnt look like there is any water in the tank in those shots... 

Ben


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Oct 2013)

Martin in China said:


> What kind of soil are you using?.....looks like normal potting soil...


 
Hi Martin, Tropica Plant. Well i think thats what it called had a old bag From ages back but the name rubbed out But I now it tropica With black sand over the top


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Oct 2013)

Samuran said:


> Doesnt look like there is any water in the tank in those shots...
> 
> Ben


 
Hi Ben No water Dry Start method


----------



## Samuran (3 Oct 2013)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Ben No water Dry Start method


 
 as long as you don't drain all the water out every time you want to take a photo 

Ben


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Dec 2013)

Hi All, My first Aquascape It has water in at last


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Dec 2013)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Dec 2013)

And one pic of back lighting


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Dec 2013)

Hi aliclarke, Thank You  I Cannot wait to see the plants fill out now


----------



## James D (18 Dec 2013)

Wow, seven months! You must have the patience of a saint. Looks really nice now, well done.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Dec 2013)

James D said:


> Wow, seven months! You must have the patience of a saint. Looks really nice now, well done.


 
Hi James D, Thank you  Well i did do two smaller Tanks and a couple of Wabi-Kusa when waiting for this one to look right  As to Patience i fish so it comes in handy


----------



## tim (19 Dec 2013)

Nice little scape Roy, really like the backlit image  how are you finding the yeast co2 ?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Dec 2013)

tim said:


> Nice little scape Roy, really like the backlit image  how are you finding the yeast co2 ?


 
Hi Tim,Thank you  DIY Co2 Working Well On the bell system   Plants growing well So far 	The mix i use is 80g sugar & 2.5ml of yeast in a 2Lt bottle  And change once a week


----------



## Trevor Pleco (20 Dec 2013)

Great start ! I'm sure you will go for pres Co2 at some point, makes life much easier..


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Dec 2013)

Trevor Pleco said:


> Great start ! I'm sure you will go for pres Co2 at some point, makes life much easier..


 
Hi Trevor, Thank you   Maybe one day I am still learning and keeping things simple at this point But am learning fast with the help of members of this and one other forum


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Dec 2013)

Hi All, Quick update, Things are going well so far Have planted some small Cryp,Nevellii and Lim Sessiliflora At the back RH side and a couple of small Anubias in front of the DW RH side  And gave the plants a light trim Plus a small power head has been added to increase the flow around the tank A Couple of pics


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Dec 2013)




----------



## roge21 (30 Dec 2013)

Looking good


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Dec 2013)

Hi Tim , Thank you
Hi roge21, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Jan 2014)

Hi All, Been mucking about with the back lighting  Looks cool at night


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Jan 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Jan 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Jan 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Jan 2014)

Hi LondonDragon , Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Jan 2014)

Hi All, Quick update All going well plants at the back are starting to grow  I have trimmed the HC and other plants a little  The HC still needs more shaping at the front and along the path, I will do this soon as did not want to do it all at once as still learning about how to trim plants Some pics


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Jan 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Jan 2014)




----------



## tim (26 Jan 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


>


Really nice pic Roy  looking lovely and healthy in there.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Jan 2014)

Hi Martinmjs62, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Jan 2014)

Hi Tim Thank you  This one is still cycling  Lets hope it stays looking healthy it has a little bit of algae But I am keeping it under control so far


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Jan 2014)

Hi All,Went to the LFS and they had some nice pots of Anubias  So could not resist  Got home trimmed up the HC a little bit more seeded the branches with moss and attached the Anubias to a small bit of DW and placed on the LH side And added some to the DW -on the RH side  Some pics


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Jan 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Jan 2014)

Ho Forgot One of The Anubias Is going to flower soon


----------



## aliclarke86 (29 Jan 2014)

Roy, your hands must be prominently wrinkled with the amount of tinkering you do  

Looks great! 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Feb 2014)

Hi All, The Anubias flower is at its best And have some critters 6 shrimp & a little baby fish got in the bag  I have no idea what fish it is??? Will have to go back to the LFS And find out  Some pics


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Feb 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Feb 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Feb 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Feb 2014)




----------



## Wallace (11 Feb 2014)

Unidentified baby fish looks very much like a Guppy to me, probably wrong though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (11 Feb 2014)

It does look like a lil guppy 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (11 Feb 2014)

Looking very healthy and green keep it up love the anubias plants in there 


Thanks Dean


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Feb 2014)

Hi All, Gave the HC a trim  And added 8 white tip tetras from my larger tank.Should of been 9 But one died  
Some pics


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Feb 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Feb 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Feb 2014)




----------



## aliclarke86 (17 Feb 2014)

Lovely little fish Roy sorry about the fatalities 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Feb 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> Lovely little fish Roy sorry about the fatalities
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


Hi Ali ,Thank you It was sad  But the rest are happy


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Feb 2014)

Hi alex08, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Feb 2014)

Hi Four50, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Mar 2014)

Hi All, Update, I have another Anubias Flower head  Plants fish and shrimp all doing well  And the little fish is a guppy. Ho well its a male so has lots of nice colours  
Some pics


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Mar 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Mar 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Mar 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Mar 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Mar 2014)

Hi Edvet,Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Mar 2014)

Hi LondonDragon, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Mar 2014)

Hi All, Update, Have given the HC a trim and had a tidy round  Thinking of changing the back central planting as am not happy with the banana plant and the crpyt parva Thinking of something a little taller than the parva So will be out and about to see what i can find to fill that space


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Mar 2014)

Hi Silly me Forgot to post the pic


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Mar 2014)

Hi All A couple of pics of some shrimp Ho and the little fish i got with the shrimp Its a guppy  But love the colours on this little fella


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Mar 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Mar 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Mar 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Mar 2014)




----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (18 Mar 2014)

What a nIce looking, extremely healthy tank! Moss looks amazing! Well done buddy


----------



## island lad (18 Mar 2014)

Cracking tank mate, really lush and healthy. 
How have you set up the main lighting.
Also do you manage to keep the yeast co2 stable ? I struggled with mine and had algae outbreaks so I went with liquid carbon. I may try the two and give your recipe a go.


----------



## tim (18 Mar 2014)

Superb, love the shot of the little endler, all with yeast co2


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Mar 2014)

Hi Four50, Thank you [DOUBLEPOST=1395235472][/DOUBLEPOST]Hi Deano03, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Mar 2014)

island lad said:


> Cracking tank mate, really lush and healthy.
> How have you set up the main lighting.
> Also do you manage to keep the yeast co2 stable ? I struggled with mine and had algae outbreaks so I went with liquid carbon. I may try the two and give your recipe a go.


Hi Island lad , Thank you  The DIY Co2 is stable for 4-5 days after that it slows down and does not keep the bell full of Co2, So i change on day 5 all going well so far
Lighting is four 25 watt GLS bulbs 6500 k at the back of the hood "Only two on at the moment " And a 10watt 6500k garden flood light at the front of the hood.The Reason for only two lights on at this point. Had a little algae starting to show on the moss nearest the top of the tank so turned two lights off. And this seems to be working so far


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Mar 2014)

Hi All, My Anubias Has another flower  Two pics                                                                      [DOUBLEPOST=1395318275][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Mar 2014)

Hi Rob p, Thank you [DOUBLEPOST=1395395603][/DOUBLEPOST]Hi Troi, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Mar 2014)

Hi All, My Best photo of the Anubias flower head


----------



## Four50 (21 Mar 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi All, My Best photo of the Anubias flower head



Great shot there  

if I may, what white balance did you use on the camera? (sorry for off topic and pm if you wish) and is it a DSLR camera? I ask as my anubias flower is white yet the picture shows more yellow ... Do anubias have different coloured flowers??? 
If the flower is more white "in real life" maybe look to set a custom white balance if you can. Happy to help if you need a note on how to! Cheers, bob


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Mar 2014)

Hi Four50, Thank you  As to the Camera It a Olympus E-450  Since starting  Aquascaping the Quality of the photos i take has become more important  The flower is white in real life. Will have to read the Instruction manual  Well i had a flick through I have 8 different colour temp settings and one is for 6600k fluorescent lighting  Thank you so much for the info  Will start playing around now  Learning two things now Aquascaping and Photography Hope to get better at both Thanks Again


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Mar 2014)

Hi All, Some Fun Pics  A Snail in a bubble  Just magic 

[DOUBLEPOST=1395502704][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1395502770][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1395502841][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1395502904][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Mar 2014)

Hi Four50 Thank you 

Hi Nathaniel Whiteside Thank you


----------



## faizal (25 Mar 2014)

Roy,...your tank is absolutely amazing. The health of your plants are next to none & it just goes to say the amount of commitment that you put in maintaining it daily. You have a very good eye for  photography too. Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Mar 2014)

Hi Faizal, Thank you For your kind words  
Quick Q Have you got a journal up and running Only had a look through and cannot find any of your work  Mind you this is a fast moving forumI Would love to see some of your Aquascapes  [DOUBLEPOST=1395741949][/DOUBLEPOST]Hi Curvball, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Mar 2014)

Hi Alexander,Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Mar 2014)

Hi Omegatron,Thank you


----------



## faizal (26 Mar 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Faizal, Thank you For your kind words
> Quick Q Have you got a journal up and running Only had a look through and cannot find any of your work  Mind you this is a fast moving forumI Would love to see some of your Aquascapes  [DOUBLEPOST=1395741949][/DOUBLEPOST]Hi Curvball, Thank you



Yes i do. But i only have a low tech tank. But it's not even half as sweet looking as yours . 
Here's the link:
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/my-new-low-tech-attempt.27811/


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Mar 2014)

faizal said:


> Yes i do. But i only have a low tech tank. But it's not even half as sweet looking as yours .
> Here's the link:
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/my-new-low-tech-attempt.27811/


Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Apr 2014)

Hi All, Some night pics 

[DOUBLEPOST=1397313243][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1397313305][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1397313363][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1397313439][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1397313501][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1397313555][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Apr 2014)

Hi Jos'e Macedo, Thank you for the like on the Anubias Flower and night pics


----------



## José Macedo (12 Apr 2014)

Hi Roy,

Lovely scape mate! Nice pictures as well. Really like both your scapes! Congrats.

Cheers,
José


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 May 2014)

Hi All, Time for a trim 

[DOUBLEPOST=1399715258][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1399715326][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## tim (10 May 2014)

Looking superb Roy, very well looked after scape


----------



## Alastair (10 May 2014)

Beautiful Roy. I love post trim shots and that is very very.nice 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frenchi (10 May 2014)

This is a truly stunning scape  .. Sorry if I missed it but what fertiliser do you use and method please ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 May 2014)

Hi Lonut, Thank you [DOUBLEPOST=1399812740][/DOUBLEPOST]Hi Vinkenoog, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 May 2014)

Frenchi said:


> This is a truly stunning scape  .. Sorry if I missed it but what fertiliser do you use and method please ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Frenchi, Thank you for your kind words  I use Seachem Flourish And dose 1/2ml a day .Plus fert-tabs every 2-3 months in the substrate  
One thing i do with the fert-tabs is crush them up in a  pestle&mortar Add water and stir then use a syringe to apply the ferts into the substrate i find you get a more even spread of ferts through'out the substrate.I find this works better than one tab in one place The water can go a bit cloudy for a hour or so but the fish and shrimp don't seem to mind and the plants are growing well


----------



## Frenchi (11 May 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Frenchi, Thank you for your kind words  I use Seachem Flourish And dose 1/2ml a day .Plus fert-tabs every 2-3 months in the substrate
> One thing i do with the fert-tabs is crush them up in a  pestle&mortar Add water and stir then use a syringe to apply the ferts into the substrate i find you get a more even spread of ferts through'out the substrate.I find this works better than one tab in one place The water can go a bit cloudy for a hour or so but the fish and shrimp don't seem to mind and the plants are growing well


Well that sounds so simple  with results like that too.. I like it  
Do you use flourish fert tabs also?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 May 2014)

Hi Frenchi, I like to keep things simple  Sorry should of said  Yes i use Flourish fert tabs  Been reading about rabbit droppings plus other poo too Members have had good results with this method  Cheap too


----------



## Frenchi (12 May 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Frenchi, I like to keep things simple  Sorry should of said  Yes i use Flourish fert tabs  Been reading about rabbit droppings plus other poo too Members have had good results with this method  Cheap too


Haha... I'm not going do the poo thing just yet  

Thanks for that  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (12 May 2014)

Looking good, Roy


Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Frenchi, I like to keep things simple  Sorry should of said  Yes i use Flourish fert tabs  Been reading about rabbit droppings plus other poo too Members have had good results with this method  Cheap too


I've got a rabbit. Is he an unlimited source of root ferts? Any links for "poo tabs/substrate"?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 May 2014)

Big clown said:


> Looking good, Roy
> 
> I've got a rabbit. Is he an unlimited source of root ferts? Any links for "poo tabs/substrate"?


Hi Big clown, Thank you  Its in Discussions in aquarium ferts dosing " Guinea pig poo root tabs? Started by Ben M  2nd page 12 down  Great idea [DOUBLEPOST=1399999180][/DOUBLEPOST]Hi All, After the trim 

[DOUBLEPOST=1399999234][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1399999286][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1399999333][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 May 2014)

Hi Jose, Thank you


----------



## José Macedo (13 May 2014)

You're welcome Roy. Great scape!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 May 2014)

Hi, Sciencefiction, Thank you


----------



## faizal (15 May 2014)

Amazing Roy,,,...you have truly maintained this tank very well. KIS-S (Keeping It Simple & Sweet) indeed!! All this with DIY co2. & a superb commitment


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 May 2014)

faizal said:


> Amazing Roy,,,...you have truly maintained this tank very well. KIS-S (Keeping It Simple & Sweet) indeed!! All this with DIY co2. & a superb commitment


Hi Faizal Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 May 2014)

Hi All, Planted some Crypt wendtii brown a bit at the back RH side with the other crypts.And 2 little baby ones in the front LH side First two pics of the Crypts Then a couple of the Scape & plants 

[DOUBLEPOST=1401361842][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1401361892][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1401361940][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1401361988][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1401362040][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1401362085][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1401362134][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## Rob P (29 May 2014)

Looks ace  really like the hydro growing on the wood on the right hand side. Lovely!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (29 May 2014)

That tripartita is awesome.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 May 2014)

Hi Rob & Alexander Thank you  Turned out better than i thought it would


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 May 2014)

Hi Vinkenoog Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Sep 2014)

Hi All, Update time, I have made a few changes 
Some Photos


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Sep 2014)

Hi Alexander,Tmiavent, Dw Thank you


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (1 Sep 2014)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Sep 2014)

Hi All, A couple of photos of my Endler guppy. Cute little fella


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (2 Sep 2014)

I love guppies!!!


----------



## The_Iceman (2 Sep 2014)

Wow this is a nice fittle fella!
Gives a nice contrast to your lovely green scape


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Sep 2014)

Hi Tim, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Sep 2014)

Hi Jose macedo, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Sep 2014)

Hi Dw, Than you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Sep 2014)

Hi BigTom, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Sep 2014)

Hi LondonDragon, Thank you


----------



## MatTheFish (7 Sep 2014)

Wow amazes me how so many talented people are out there. Amazing photos of your tank.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Sep 2014)

Hi Ben C, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Oct 2014)

Hi All,Have been busy making some changes to this scape.The DW piece top LH side is missing its in a box growing new moss.I will put it back later  
A couple of photos one of how it was. And how it looks now


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Oct 2014)

Hi Martin, Thank you


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (26 Oct 2014)

That's the change! Impressed. For a moment I had an impression those small branches would look better on white background. Not sure why. Not sure what's your plan for them.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Oct 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> That's the change! Impressed. For a moment I had an impression those small branches would look better on white background. Not sure why. Not sure what's your plan for them.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


Hi Alexander,Thank you  And i agree with the backing the branches get lost with the black  I am going for a misted bathroom film backing and adding back lighting 
I will be adding moss to the branches maybe fiss ??

Hi Ice, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Oct 2014)

Hi Andy, Thank you


----------



## Dantrasy (27 Oct 2014)

Nice reset mate. 

Have you any more of that twiggy dw that's back right? The same type of dw front left might look good.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Oct 2014)

Dantrasy said:


> Nice reset mate.
> 
> Have you any more of that twiggy dw that's back right? The same type of dw front left might look good.


Hi Dantrasy, Thank you  Yes i have  I like your idea  I will give it a go and we will see how it looks


----------



## Michael W (27 Oct 2014)

Nice work Roy! Had to go on a liking rampage just there as I didn't have time earlier so don't mind the amount of alerts when you log on .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Oct 2014)

Hi Michael,Thank You  Glad you like the Scape  Like, Rampage go for it


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Nov 2014)

Hi All, Have Changed the DW LH side to branches to blend in with the RH side. Now its time to plant up with moss Fiss this time so time to plant up the wood and let the plants grow in Will update soon one last photo for now  



Hi Michael, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Nov 2014)

Hi Martin, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Nov 2014)

Hi Dantrasty ,Alexander, Michael, Thank you Glad you like the changes


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Nov 2014)

Hi Kisanjong, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Jun 2015)

Hi All, Had to strip this one down so I could decorate the hallway 

Still the good news is I now have two new tanks. A 60 x 40 x 40 cm Opti and a 40 cm Opti Cube Plus a new Cupboard 

So when I get back from holiday. There will be two new Scape's to work on 

One photo of the new set up


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Jun 2015)

Nice 1 Roy, I see you managed to find a stand, looking good!


----------



## Felix Wagner (21 Jun 2015)

Looking good Roy. I look forward to your new projects 

Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Jun 2015)

Big clown said:


> Nice 1 Roy, I see you managed to find a stand, looking good!



Hi Andy
The Wife found the stand a Fluval Roma 240 on line bargain £149 free delivery  
Thank you for giving me the Seapets link for the tanks  Great tanks fantastic service arrive on time not a scratch Just got to water test them now


----------



## Patrick Buff. (21 Jun 2015)

Looking forward for this one.

Patrick


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Oct 2015)

Hi All Entered this old one into EAPLC 

It came 155th not bad for my first Aquascape  And up against the top Aquascapers in Europe  

One photo


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Oct 2015)

Hi Alexander Andy Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Oct 2015)

Hi Marcel, Chris, Sarpijk, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Oct 2015)

Hi Martin, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Oct 2015)

Hi Chris Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Oct 2015)

Hi LondonDragon, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Oct 2015)

Hi Tim Thank you


----------

